# Lenovo launches Intel-based K900 at Rs. 33k



## quagmire (Jun 5, 2013)

Lenovo launches Intel-based K900 and five other Android smartphones


Lenovo K900

*www.thinkdigit.com/FCKeditor/uploads/lenovo%20k900(1).jpg

Specs: 

6.9mm thick unibody chassis (composite of stainless steel alloy and polycarbonate)

5.5-inch 1080p display with Corning Gorilla Glass 2

Intel Atom Z2580 dual-core 2GHz processor with hyper-threading

PowerVR SGX 544MP2 GPU

RAM : 2 GB

13-megapixel Sony Exmor BSI sensor camera (*f1.8* focal length lens)

2-megapixel front camera with 88 degree viewing angle

Android OS : v4.2 (Jelly Bean)

Internal Storage : 16 GB

Expandable : MicroSD upto 32 GB

Battery : Non-removable 2500 mAh​

From here: 


> Design
> 
> At 6.9mm, the K900 is the thinnest phone in its class by a wide margin and weighs in at a mere 162g (5.7 ounces), making it a device that unobtrusively slips into a jacket pocket or handbag. Made from a composite of stainless steel alloy and polycarbonate in a Unibody mold, the K900 manages to stay strong and look sharp while maintaining its slim profile.
> 
> ...






Lenovo IdeaPhone S920 



> The Lenovo IdeaPhone S920 features a 5.3-inch IPS display with 1280 x 720 pixel resolution. The smartphone runs Android 4.2 Jelly Bean and is powered by a 1.2GHz quad-core processor. It has 1GB RAM.
> Other features of the smartphone include 8MP rear camera, 2MP rear camera, 4GB built-in storage, microSD slot for additional storage up to 32GB and 2,250 mAh battery. The smartphone is priced at Rs. 26,399.






Lenovo IdeaPhone P780 



> The Lenovo IdeaPhone P780 is believed to be the successor of the P770. The smartphone features a 5-inch display with 1280 x 720 pixels resolution. The Lenovo phone is powered a 1.2 GHz quad-core processors and runs Android 4.2 Jelly Bean.
> 
> Other specifications of the smartphone include 1GB RAM, 4GB internal memory, 32GBexpandable memory via microSD, 3G (HSDPA: 42Mbps, HSUPA: 11Mbps), WiFi 802.11 b/g/n, Bluetooth 3.0 and GPS. It comes with a massive 4,000mAh battery. The smartphone is priced at Rs. 22,529.





Lenovo IdeaPhone S820 



> The Lenovo IdeaPhone S820 has 4.6-inch display with 1280 x 720 pixels resolution. It runs Android 4.2 Jelly Bean and is powered by a 1.2GHz quad-core processor. It has 1GB RAM.
> 
> Other features of the smartphone include 12MP rear camera and 2MP front camera, 4GB internal storage, expandable up to 32GB and 2,000mAh battery. The Lenovo S820 is priced at Rs. 19,500.






Lenovo IdeaPhone A706  



> The IdeaPhone A706 is yet another powerful smartphone from Lenovo, featuring a 1.2GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon MSM8225Q quad-core processor and 1GB of RAM. The smartphone features a 4.5-inch IPS display with 854x480 pixels resolution.
> 
> The Lenovo IdeaPhone A706 comes with 5MP auto focus rear camera, 0.3MP front camera, 2000mAh battery and connectivity options such as Wi-Fi and Bluetooth. The smartphone is priced at Rs. 15,949.





Lenovo IdeaPhone A390 



> The Lenovo IdeaPhone A390 is a dual-SIM smartphone (GSM+GSM), running Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich. The smartphone has a 4-inch capacitive display with 480 x 800 resolution. It is powered by a 1GHz MTK 6577 dual-core processor and 512MB of RAM.
> 
> The A390 sports 4GB built-in storage, expandable storage up to 32GB via microSD, 5MP rear camera, 1500mAh battery and connectivity options such as Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, FM receiver and A-GPS. The smartphone is priced at Rs. 8,689.



-Source


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 5, 2013)

Phone is very good, although I doubt if Lenovo has enough brand power to sell a phone at 33k.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 5, 2013)

^+1.. Lenovo is still not established as a major smartphone manufacturer..
But the phone looks VFM at 33k..

Build quality looks awesome here:







BTW randomuser111, about the Exmor BSI sensor, its the same one used in XZ and XZL right?

And about the aperture: f1.8 ??  

Cons : Bluetooth 2.1, No 4G LTE

.



Spoiler





Skip right to 2:30



*Antutu Benchmark at 25138*, beats S600 devices


----------



## quagmire (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2013)

looks good for the price. street price should be around 30k which will give Sony-HTC-Samsung a run for its money. Intel processor, Full HD touchscreen & the slim and polished finish will bring in really high marks for this one.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 8, 2013)

^+1

Kills all phablets : Note 2, Optimus G Pro and Galaxy Megas at one stroke..


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 8, 2013)

^^ True for Note 2 and Mega 6.3! Can't say the same for Mega 5.8!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2013)

Full metal body sometimes means excessive heating up because of too much conduction.. Hope lenovo figured it out and found a way to bypass this problem..
Nevertheless, phone looks impressive.. much more impressive that the lava crap that we got..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 9, 2013)

it looks really impressive


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Full metal body sometimes means excessive heating up because of too much conduction.. Hope lenovo figured it out and found a way to bypass this problem..
> Nevertheless, phone looks impressive.. much more impressive that the lava crap that we got..



the metal body should act as a passive cooler. it may heat up but will cool faster as heat will go out of the mobile rather than in S4 or XZ where the heat gets trapped inside turning the mobile into a fire cracker of some sort.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 9, 2013)

Lenovo K900 benchmark scores surface, competes with Samsung Galaxy S4 - GSMArena Blog

Lk900 benchmarks are a little bit ahead of S4 !!!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 9, 2013)

That's a monster for 33k.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2013)

lenovo mobile ads are meaningless. make a straight forward ad for K900 and give all its positive points and only then some of the people may go for this. some.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 9, 2013)

The benchmarks may be better than S600 devices but remember that this a x86 device which means compatibility problems with apps


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2013)

^Not a big problem nowadays i assume


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 9, 2013)

Benchmarks are NOT better than S600. Only Antutu score is better. It's GPU is weaker and also Quadrant score is 5k. Other various benchmarks are also lower. So except Antutu, it's not a top performer in benchmarks.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 9, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Benchmarks are NOT better than S600. Only Antutu score is better. It's GPU is weaker and also Quadrant score is 5k. Other various benchmarks are also lower. So except Antutu, it's not a top performer in benchmarks.



Is it that big of a difference b/w 'PowerVR SGX 544MP2' (on K900) and 'PowerVR SGX 544MP3' (on S4 Exynos 5 Octa 5410) ?

Possible the entire performance is not reflecting on the benchmarks.. It handles 1080p content pretty smoothly in the video at #6..


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 9, 2013)

^

That and possibly lower clock speed on the  GPU


----------



## quagmire (Jun 9, 2013)

BTW Do Intel SOC phones have good Developer Support ?

Theres a rumor that the price will eventually fall to 25k.. It will be simply unbeatable at that price if that happens..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2013)

^Not many companies have adopted intel based SoCs..
and freaking LAVA will never release Kernel source
I dont believe even Lenovo will, as it has not done so for any of it's previous gen phones..

Btw guys, this is one of the first phones that is gonna be launched in India before it comes to the US


----------

